# pencillin in soap milk



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

ok, I've never wanted to "waste" milk on soap, which you're all going to be annoyed with me for here in this section, LOL... really bad habit, this blurting out the truth bit... either annoyed, or you might see as an opportunity to convert me and make me eat my words, eh? :rofl

at 5 days fresh, milk sample tested well over 8% BF, so that should make some rich good soap right? Gotta love the ND influence for the richer milk...

my FF doe was put on pencillin for fever and slight odorous lochia at 3-4 days post kidding... now I have all this Pen-G tainted milk to do something with. Some can go to the dog, more will go in the freezer for the dog if the allergic folks say trying it for soap is a no-no. Is it?

If it safe to use for soap, then I need "Soap For *ADHD* Dummies" recipe, the absolutely foolproof easy one, LOL. 

And then do I read it has to cure for something like 6 weeks in climate control???!!!! For cheese I could understand months of wait, but for soap? :biggrin


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

sorry but what does 8%BF mean??
I could give you a super easy recipe, but can't answer if its a good idea to use or not- Sorry!!!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

means 8 percent Butterfat, that's pretty good :biggrin

ok, super easy recipe?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

oh lmao I am so stupid sometime lol thanks  as for your recipe oh there are so many!!!
I would start out with :
16 oz of olive oil or Rice Bran Oil (you can find at the feed store) IMO Better then a plain Olive soap
4 oz Goat Milk (frozen first!!)
2.04 oz Lye
That will make you a 1lb batch of cp- castle soap (one of my favorites)
That would be the easiest if you want to get crazy I started out on this:
1 pound Hemp/Coconut/Olive Oil Batch

5 oz. Coconut Oil
5 oz. Hempseed Oil
6 oz. Olive Oil
2.3 oz. lye
6 oz. water
Fragrance/Essential Oil .7 oz.

You will also want this:
http://www.thesage.com/calcs/lyecalc2.php

There is one more that I started out on but can't remember the recipe- Both of these will give you 1 lb batches vs the 4lb batches that I started out on and killed a few  Hope you have fun!!!!!!
Lynn


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I am allergic to all cillins from SKIN CONTACT and go into anaphylactic shock! I am rare, but there are folks out there. Please Lacie, do not use antibiotic milk in any product being put out to the public either for sale or as a gift. The risk of injury is too great.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Nothing isn't changed chemically from the lye. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

sorry Vicki, I'm not following that sentence... the lye changes everything or not?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes, in fact taking your bar of soap to a chemist they could not pull apart the ingredients to tell you what is in your bar, other than things like herbs and oats etc. The saponification process of butter and oils and lye is complete. I was lucky that although I learned a very unscientific way of soaping from my grandmother, it was of course much eaiser than what is taught with thermometers etc. but that when I did start selling soap Lab Rat was on soapdishforum.com Learning the very basic science behind saponification saved me so much time and money, other than properities of oils, paying high prices for designer oils (past marketing on our label) is not giving you a better bar. Like if the fat in your receipe comes from your milk or lard, it's just fat to the lye. There really is no such thing as superfat, otherwise the bar would not be hard. And you can't choose which fat is sapped or not, so saying he bar is superfatted with shea etc...shows the person doesn't really get the science. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

just to confirm, you're saying the lye destroys anything resembling penicillin residue?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

This is just a personal opinion but I would not use milk that isn't good enough to drink


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not feeding goatmilk this year but all years before, all the milk in the lambar that wasn't drank from meal to meal went in a bucket for soaping that night. I don't use alot of drugs and I don't use morning milk mostly because I want corid and or baking soda milk all drank, but cottage cheese milk hot from a lambar left out too long, whey from cheese making, milk I strain flies out of, milk I strain baby feet out of, it all goes for soap. I even get milk from customers that went bad after the hurricane and their freezers broke, or one customer who bought milk and it tasted so vile she gave me all her milk. I don't discriminate agaist goat milk because the lye doesn't. Now that I am no longer selling milk, I don't use ice and I don't rush milk into the soaproom anymore, I finish all my chores while my milk sets in the sink in PLASTIC BUCKETS!!!  Only house milk is ran in quickly or if I have an order for cheese and have extra milk. Even then the milk sets in my soaproom in plastic buckets until I soap that night, so no way is it drinkable either. Vicki


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Not my cup 'o tea. I pride myself in saying that my soap is made from superior ingredients. Regardless of the fact that you say the lye doesn't care whether the milk is of high quality or not, I do care and my customers also care. So, the milk that goes into my soap will be milk that comes from my bulk tank. In reality it is such a small amount, 14 ozs per 4 lbs that if I do not use it for cheese, at the retail price of my soap is nearly that of my cheese. So, why not use the best?


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

great discussion!
certainly great minds can disagree and both be right for their own circumstances and criteria.

I can understand the marketing and aesthetic appeal of using food grade milk.

I can also understand that the lye only cares about the fat molecule, and a fat molecule is a fat molecule...


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I've always had an over abundance of milk so mine is always pulled out of the tank for soaping. Now the jar of milk that sat on the counter all night because someone forgot to put it away. I have no problems soaping with that but anything else that is questionable in quality goes to the pigs and chickens.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

Vicki McGaugh Tx Nubians said:


> but cottage cheese milk hot from a lambar left out too long, *whey from cheese making*, milk I strain flies out of, milk I strain baby feet out of, it all goes for soap. IVicki


OK HOLD UP...you can use whey from cheesemaking to make soap???

I have been wondering about this since we end up with A TON of whey after making cheese every weekend....PLEASE tell me I can use the whey!!!!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I've used Kefir in soap before, and I could not tell a difference in the finished product. And the Kefir was thick and sour. I thought the soap might be sour or weird, but it wasn't. 

I never would have thought about not using medicated milk in my soap. I would think that all commercial soaps you buy would have even higher concentrations of chemicals since they use tallow, tallowate, etc. in the soaps and I don't know of a commercially farmed cow that's alive that doesn't have gobs of antibiotics and other drugs stored in the fat and parts they render to glean soaping fats from. 

Of course, I've only had a doe on an antibiotic two times and the kids got that milk once and the other milk I just threw out to the dogs as it was easier than keeping it separated. 

But, I rarely use fresh milk....somebody may want it or I may decide to use it for cheese or drinking. I date the milk and I use the oldest for my soap. I think it makes better soap. 

So Vickie, now we know why your soap sells so well! It's those baby feet!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I know ladies who purposefully leave their milk out to go sour, like using yogurt or something. I don't know why you couldn't use the whey. It won't add the same amount of fat so maybe go 50/50?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Liquid is liquid. Alot of my whey I recook for lowfat ricotta, so I have not only used whey but also use the simple riboflavin "water' left after making ricotta. Purist I am not anymore. Vicki


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

but using the "water" left after making ricotta... that doesn't have the fat to make the soap creamy and rich, you're saying you just add it as additional liquid?

chickens and dog love whey here.
I'm experimenting with it for fungal diseases on plants... stay tuned on that...


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My dogs love whey, but I can't get my chickens to touch it....which has always been the plan. Now, if I actually FED my chickens, I would mix it with their grain, but since I only feed baby chicks, that's not an option. Hmm, setting a bowl of whey out would attract flies....maybe if the whey had lots of flies in it the chickens would like it????


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

LOL, "fly soup" yum...

it takes just ONE chicken to drink it, then they all will... they don't call 'em Bird Brain for nothing!

mine wouldn't eat it at first either, they've loved it for awhile now. I can't remember right now what changed it, maybe I did a cottage cheesy type thing and weaned them to whey? I know I contemplated that... I know I tried a lot of days before they ate it, maybe just wore them down? Or it was one rainy day with nothing to do and they finally tried it? I also vaguely remember mixing it with something fantastic, flies would do, LOL, but I think I used a bit of food at first, and making mental "Note to self, start chicks young on this"


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I make several soaps that contain no goatsmilk. Vicki


----------

